

What is the best way to hackintosh a dell XPS 15 Multimedia computer? - bennygames

It needs to get well explained if it get's to difficult..! :p
======
GiraffeNecktie
This is not the place to post this question. Try searching on the hackintosh
site <http://www.hackint0sh.org/> and if you can't find anything post a
message there.

~~~
bennygames
Ok, sorry... I'm new as you can see! :p

I posted a question on their forum, thanks!

------
bennygames
Sorry, spelling mistake...

It needs to BE well explained if it get's to difficult..!

